# Reception problem/Radios?



## NotTheAndroid (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm currently running TweakStock 1.4 with PBJ Kernal but having some reception issues (both call quality and wifi) What could be causing this?

I noticed in the sticky post that it doesn't list any radio's for the charge, why is this?


----------



## barakuda318 (Sep 28, 2011)

there are radio's available for download, however why there isn't a sticky for them I do not know. most likely due to the fact that most custom roms include updated radio's???
Posted 27 March 2012 - 06:06 PM

dwitherell, on 22 March 2012 - 12:09 AM, said:

Yup - as long as you are on EP4D modems already there sure *is*.

Here's the FP1 modem. Flash it with CWM. Thank Dwitherell.

if you click on the is above you can download the newest Fp1 modem/radio however make sure you are on the ep4d modem first before you flash this using cwm. this is the ep4d to fp1 patch file...if your interested in other radio's I suppose searching the forums would be the best bet. (I know it seems redundant...)...Hope this helps...


----------

